# ``improvisation on Perfect no Perfect`` 12string guitar improvisation



## Christos Anestopoulos (Oct 1, 2017)

This is a improvisation on a song of mine name Perfect no Perfect by Christos Anestopoulos ,with a beautiful 12string custom guitar .
The bad thing is that this guitar is not mine just borrowed for the recording .
you can hear it on spotify. Follow me if you like it and hear the full album ``Wish you could stay...`` by Christos Anestopoulos






or


__
https://soundcloud.com/christosanestopoulos%2Fimprovisation-on-perfect-no-perfect

Thank you


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Christos Anestopoulos said:


> This is a improvisation on a song of mine name Perfect no Perfect by Christos Anestopoulos ,with a beautiful 12string custom guitar .
> The bad thing is that this guitar is not mine just borrowed for the recording .
> you can hear it on spotify. Follow me if you like it and hear the full album ``Wish you could stay...`` by Christos Anestopoulos
> 
> ...


Only on Spotify 
Don't have a account.


----------



## Christos Anestopoulos (Oct 1, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Only on Spotify
> Don't have a account.


hi  yes you can hear it on soundcloud too


__
https://soundcloud.com/christosanestopoulos%2Fimprovisation-on-perfect-no-perfect

thanks for interesting


----------

